# I may have line eye...



## Clairecat22

Hi everyone! I know I am seeing a (very faint) line, but It could be line eye or just wishful thinking. Hoping to get some other opinions! Thank you <3


----------



## Kiwiberry

How many dpo are you? 
It's really hard to tell if I'm seeing anything from that picture. It's very very faint but I think I do see something.


----------



## Clairecat22

Kiwiberry said:


> How many dpo are you?
> It's really hard to tell if I'm seeing anything from that picture. It's very very faint but I think I do see something.

I’m really not sure... I had my son in December, and since my cycles started back up, they have not been as predictable as they once were : / thank you for the reply! Yes it shows up a bit better in person but not much, and I know the picture is very vey faint! I feel better that you see it, thank you! It’s so hard to wait a few days and test again :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good luck hun!!! Looking forward to your update when you test again!!

:dust:

By the way I showed it to my boyfriend and he said it looks a lot like the test that I took in the beginning of this pregnancy!


----------



## Clairecat22

Kiwiberry said:


> Good luck hun!!! Looking forward to your update when you test again!!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> By the way I showed it to my boyfriend and he said it looks a lot like the test that I took in the beginning of this pregnancy!

Thank you so much!!! And congrats to you!! That is so exciting! And That definitely is nice to hear that it looks like yours did :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Clairecat22 said:


> Thank you so much!!! And congrats to you!! That is so exciting! And That definitely is nice to hear that it looks like yours did :)

Thanks a lot hun!!
I just had to ask my boyfriend because he definitely wouldn't have line eyes like I would from looking at pregnancy tests for a few years now :haha:.


----------



## Clairecat22

Kiwiberry said:


> Thanks a lot hun!!
> I just had to ask my boyfriend because he definitely wouldn't have line eyes like I would from looking at pregnancy tests for a few years now :haha:.

Very good point!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Something is catching my eye. Good luck :)


----------



## Neodymiumlove

Not sure if i see something. .good luck ! Hope its the start of your bfp


----------



## Kay_

Don't think I see anything either...I would wait a few more days before testing again. If you are pregnant it should be showing up more clearer than what is showing. GL:dust:


----------

